# Help!!!



## bloojive (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi There, I an desperately looking for a piece of music that is similar to The heart asks Pleasure first - Michael Nyman.

Can anyone help me with suggestions. I want the sad yet uplifting tone. 

Many thanks.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Who is Michael Nyman....


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Michael Nyman composers scores for soundtracks and also secular modern music. I admire his piano concerto for "The Piano" and his TGV dedication piece. 

Jim


----------

